

Voting-Machine Maker to Princeton Researcher: 'Hands Off' - chaostheory
http://blogs.wsj.com/washwire/2008/03/18/voting-machine-maker-to-princeton-researcher-hands-off/?mod=googlenews_wsj

======
TrevorJ
Electronic voting, properly engineered does have the potential to work, but
this kind of lack of transparency absolutely kills any desire I have to see
this technology ever used again. Period. It's just too much of a black box and
I don't see how to change that.

~~~
pchristensen
Besides having a gruesome case of election fraud that may or may not even be
detected?

~~~
TrevorJ
Agreed. That is the biggest flaw as far as I can tell.

